# Square pin to straight?



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Are these adapters still available?? Haven't been able to find any. Anyone purchase any recently?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

found mine on e-bay, but you may have to play around with google search a bit. try the lighting suppliers also.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

None available. Emailed "the hobby place" and they haven't been able to get any from their distributor.


----------



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

Aquatraders sells them, but you have to call and ask for them, they aren't listed on their website. I just ordered some. 4-pack for $9.99 + $12 shipping.


----------



## dorhonda (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's a link to the ebay store for the adapters

http://stores.ebay.com/Tons-Of-Goodies-Aquarium-Store

I also found this place that has a great price right now on square pin bubls. Several different wattages & types.

http://www.seaquestmarine.com/Power_Compact_Bulbs_s/91.htm

Hope this helps. I know what a pain this can be haveing square pin fixtures. I've read the sticky's on lighting & would really like to try some of those other bulbs.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How would these adapters work, since they take up space that is required by your bulb? I have a fixed amount of space in my fixture.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

They only have pins on one side of the bulb as oppose to what we are use to with the US standard flourescent bulbs which have pins on both sides.



As oppose to these

 

These fixtures usually give you room to play with.


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

Power compact bulbs and adapters can be found for sale on eBay at a very cheap price.


----------

